# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype γκρι οθόνη σε share screen mode

## sadako

Καλησπέρα. Σε Android tablet παρουσιάζει το εξής θέμα. Κατά την διάρκεια της συνομιλίας μέσω Skype, αν από το ταμπλετ γίνει share η οθόνη του tablet γίνεται κανονικά. Αν όμως ο άλλος συνομιλητής επιλέξει να κάνει την δική του οθόνη share (πχ έχω δοκίμασα μέσα από τα Windows να κάνω share το δικό μου desktop), τότε στην δική μου οθόνη βλέπω ένα κολλημένο frame (μάλλον ό,τι δείχνει την στιγμή που "ενεργοποιείται" το share desktop, ενώ η ο οθόνη του tablet γίνεται γκρι και εμφανίζει στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία ένα "+2", το οποίο δεν είναι clickable. Το έχουμε δοκιμάσει προς το παρόν με 2 διαφορετικές συσκευές από τις οποίες προσπαθήσαμε να κάνουμε share screen στο tablet, με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Δοκιμασαμε απεγκατασταση και εγκατάσταση, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Η τελευταία έκδοση φαίνεται να είναι του Skype, καμιά άλλη ιδέα τι θα μπορούσαμε να δοκιμάσουμε;

----------


## tsigarid

Έχω εγκαταλείψει το screen sharing via skype εδώ και πολύ καιρό, απλά δεν άντεχα άλλο τα προβλήματα που εμφανιζόντουσαν από το πουθενά... Ανάλογα τη χρήση που θες να κάνεις, δες αν βολεύεσαι με zoom, anydesk.

----------

